# Blizzard VS Boss



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I want real world feedback on Blizzard vs Boss. Pros and Cons of either brand are helpful as I am making my decision at the end of the month and want to make sure I get a good deal from my local dealer. 

I am not comparing features because those are on the websites, but I am comparing some real world feedback on what you all think as professionals. 

I realize every plow can break and the best plow is one that doesn't break down!! What I'm looking for is -- Hey i owned a Boss for 4 years and routinely maintained it and the only break down I had was caused by me hitting a parking barricade and breaking cutting edge or I had a Blizzard and thought I'd like the sealed/ shielded pump assembly but what I found is that its really hard to work with. 

Either unit will be used in relatively flat- black top commercial lots and 2 condo complexes, plus a few Residentials for quick gas money. I would appreciate any real world feedback as to the performance of the plow relative to your truck...

Appreciate the guidance


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

They both are good. Do you have alot of obstacles in your commercial lots or is it wide open. I have a boss vxt and haven't had any major problems. I would say that a trip edge would be a good idea. The blizzard is heavier but is a great plow also. Which plow models are you lookig at?


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a few Fast Food spots and 2 commercial spots with parking barricades (not open 24 hours) then 2 Condo Complexes. So not many obstacles just stupid people!! I am pushing with a 2014 Silverado 1500HD

Looking at the 760SW Speedwing Blizzard and the HD 7.6" Boss.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't know a thing about Blizzard,
I have 2 BOSS V Plows 7'6" and a 8'2" Both have wings on them - 2005 and 2010 
Besides wear items I have only replaced one smart lock ram that would stick and not let the wing come back. 
That is it, just keep going and going


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have no experience with blizzard so I can't say anything good or bad about them. But I do own several Boss plows and love everyone of them. Go talk to Terry's Truck and Trailer in North Canton....Ryan, Gene or Terry all great guys and very knowledgeable on Boss plows. Also service is second to none. Open round the clock when it's snowing. PM me with any more questions


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

How much of what you all feel relative to Boss plows is because someone sold you on the Features and Benefits or that other plows just dont add up to what the boss is... Let me ask that a different way - The 56' Yankees arent the 56' Yankees without the murderers row so what makes Boss plows the best... From a maintenance perspective have any of you been nickle and dimed from minor repairs??

Bossman- I have called Terry's and they are very knowledgeable and very fair in pricing as well. But they are so partial to Boss plows its hard to take what they say about other brands as fact or hyperbole... Either way I go from what I have read both plows are good and will do the job!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you looked at both plows first hand and talked with the dealers? Asking for opinions on both is a typical shooting match around here. 
Do your own homework, kick some tries and come to your own conclusion......with generally comes down to closest dealer...nicest dealer.....etc...
And if you really wanted to be picky,,,,predd blizzard and dd blizzard reviews vers Boss


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I have been kicking the tires for a while now and your right, the service part is the biggest concern!. Can the better dealer get me up running faster - that makes sense. 

Its so hard getting a non-biased opinion though and that's why I reached out on Plow Site. In hopes of getting some real world feedback on what people have used and repaired in their experiences.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BallzeeOne;1813282 said:


> I have been kicking the tires for a while now and your right, the service part is the biggest concern!. Can the better dealer get me up running faster - that makes sense.
> 
> Its so hard getting a non-biased opinion though and that's why I reached out on Plow Site. In hopes of getting some real world feedback on what people have used and repaired in their experiences.


I have experience with blizzards. But not boss. Honestly I wouldn't buy either one. I'm not a fan of power attach on either one of them


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Certain snow storms at times I wish I could use the features of both. I always try to get close to curbs and trying to fit through certain obstacles. Sometimes it's a tight squeeze and I'm banging against a curb. I hear that's bad for sliding parts. But once your past the obstacles and wide open a speedwing would be nice. I've made some windrows and piles waiting for a loader to come and when he can't I have to move it. Sometimes when I'm in straight position I can't move it. So I go to a v or scoop and it's fine. Like I said before I like then both. They both will have their areas where they shine.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had both blizzard and boss. They both have their benefits and their drawbacks. I have no experience with the smaller of either brands. I have an 810 and 8611 lp blizzards. They are both great plows, but both are older, and I have heard the newer ones are not as good. I had a couple of boss 9'2" V plows, and they also were great plows. The differences I noticed were that (for me) the blizzards scraped better than the boss, but the boss stacked higher than the blizzards. My plows are on one ton fords and one ton chevy. For the bigger plows, prices and weight are similar, at least in my area. Hope this helps. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

BOOM!! Thats what Im looking for!! 

So the Boss units stack higher due to the front mounted ram that allows it to raise it higher than other units. That said, does that create issue with Plow or need frequent servicing. While the Blizz cleans better.

In Backdragging situations plow weight means everything as well as a good cutting edge. Does either of these units perform better or is it still really dependent on the VOLUME of snow. 

I agree that certain storms call for different equipment, being that I looking for the smaller plows for a 1/2 ton truck my options are lower hang weight on the front of the truck which will limit my options. Really appreciate it all - this is a good discussion.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Whiffy- What would you look into then if your not into the power attach systems?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have no problems with the Boss power attach, 
Now the old way was a pain.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I thing the 2 your looking at would be close to the same at backdragging. I think the blizzard would ride up a pile easier initially. The Boss straight plow you might have to hit the button to raise it up when you get to a pile if it's lighter snow.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BallzeeOne;1813297 said:


> Whiffy- What would you look into then if your not into the power attach systems?


Western or Meyer

Dd owns fisher western and blizzard.

Boss is on their own as well as Meyer


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to the dealer and have them mount the plow on the shop truck and compare your likes and dislikes. If they can't be bothered, you'll know what their service will be like when you need them most. I own a VXT , but understand they are both only as good as the dealer you purchase them from.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Backdragging a "light weight plow" is gunna be horrible. My 1000lb 810 rides up when theres enough snow under it. 
And the "v's" stack higher in general.
And there are times you don't want a "speedwing". The ends always curled in can hurt in clearing near curbs.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not getting into the brand wars. But a Speedwing is going to be far more efficient than a straight blade. You're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BallzeeOne;1813296 said:


> In Backdragging situations plow weight means everything as well as a good cutting edge. .





dieselss;1813332 said:


> Backdragging a "light weight plow" is gunna be horrible.


Why down pressure is a nice option. Of course if there are no snoway dealers close to you that is a moot point.

The Blizzard offers an 8 ft option for a half ton truck. If all other things are equal, I was comfortable with both dealers and was limiting my choices to the Boss or Blizzard the 8 ft Blizzard would be my choice for a half ton truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Taking out the down psi option. Didn't think Boss offered it?
I would live to have down psi


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1813387 said:


> Taking out the down psi option. Didn't think Boss offered it?
> I would live to have down psi


There is supposedly a mod floating around somewhere for down psi for boss


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1813361 said:


> Not getting into the brand wars. But a Speedwing is going to be far more efficient than a straight blade. You're comparing apples to oranges.


I feel like i'm comparing varieties of apples. The Blizz and Boss minus speedwing are virtually the same plow. That said the speedwing is an additional option for $250 more than the standard Straight HD Boss blade. So I agree that will be far more productive over the long haul.

Now Backdragging- Do you all believe that both plows will do an "adequate" job minus the weight of the plows? I am willing to accept that in a 6" storm that there will be some run off and hassle versus a heavier plow or having a V plow or Wideout.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sure that both will do close to the same backdragging. How big are your commercial lots


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

In a 3 in storm....depending upon length of back dragging the plows will start to run up


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a few Swensons (Burger King like restaurant) 4 NTB Tire Locations and 2 Condo Complexes with 2 lane concrete road and 12 driveways in each complex. So relatively smallish... 

I have called a bunch of guys and many of them are 50/50 split based on what they are telling me, so still very up in the air as far as a decision goes.


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

Had a 7'6" Blizzard for 9 years with no major problems. Snow does get clogged up between the box and the front bumper and needs to be cleared. Another thing i didn't like about the blizzard is no shock on the return. When the blade digs in (and they dig) it snaps back with a vengeance. lol... I had to put a pipe on mine. Shouldn't be much of an issue if your plowing asphalt all the time. After putting a boss on this year I would take Boss over Blizzard. My .02.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I apologize, I must have mis-read your initial post. I thought you were comparing a speedwing to a Boss straight blade. I know it's superficial, but the Blizzard finishes go to hell very quickly, and I'd rather have something that stays nice looking for longer. You might also want to consider a Snowdogg MD 8' plow. For what you're doing I think that plow would be very adequate. It would cost you less and it's stainless, so it would look new for a long time.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

I will look into the snow dogg for a cost savings perspective. They offer a V blade for a good price that the 1/2 ton trucks can support that may be the way to go!! appreciate the heads up all. 

From what I am getting on this thread either one will do the job and give you equal headaches but the Boss units give less headaches overall. 

Thats kinda what I was thinking but I needed some smarter people to validate my rationale! I'll let you know what I decided and pricing incase your close to Ohio and want to get a good deal. I am test driving dealers now to see who is going to work for my business. This ought to be fun!Thumbs Up


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I run several BOSS plows, switched over from Western in the last few years. 
The one on my personal truck is along the line of what you are looking at setting it. It is a 7'-6" BOSS Standard Duty Poly on Ford F-150. I have been running it on there for 3 seasons, so I have had plenty of run time behind the wheel on it. The plow was switched from another truck before it was put on this one, for a total of 5 years with it, and I bought it used. It is a 2005. 
Since I have had the plow it has been serviced at the start and end of every season, and during a heavy season like this year I did a mid-season fluid change as well (considering the plow was running a lot in below zero weather and 60 plus hours per week for nearly 3 months). I have had to change the hoses as they tend to get cracks in them from normal wear and tear, and 1 angle ram from wear. I did also swap out the frame this year as the center pin hole was really worn (but I don't think the previous owner took care of the plow at all). I knew that the center was wearing last year, and made it as long as I could. I have replaced the cutting edge 2 times as I am a stickler on wear and tear of it. I will say that with the BOSS it makes a huge difference in this model for general plowing and back dragging. This year I had the main lift cylinder blow out on me during the New Years Eve storm, but I do believe it was from the cold as it was the seal at the bottom that blew. 
Now I will say with back dragging I don't go more than more than a single car length with this model, as it will rise up fast in more than 3-4" of snow. I just make sure I have enough room for my truck to make it back in there and that's it. With a good edge on there you will be all good at a clean back drag with the plow. 
As far as stacking with it, just make sure you raise up the plow as you are making your final approach to the pile and it will make 10' high piles no problem. I made some this last season that were 15' plus high with my truck (got pictures to prove it) through out the course of the season. Just make sure you push back  
I have taken this plow through 1" of snow and I have taken it through 4' drifts and I am 100% satisfied with my BOSS plow.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BallzeeOne;1813411 said:


> I have called a bunch of guys and many of them are 50/50 split based on what they are telling me, so still very up in the air as far as a decision goes.





BallzeeOne;1813427 said:


> I needed some smarter people to validate my rationale!


A common thread between successful business folk is the ability to make decisions. The tough decision calls for the utilization of your DDMD (definitive decision making device).

Place this device on top of your dominate thumbnail with the neighboring index finger strategically curled around it. A common mistake many make is raising the entire arm simultaneously while flicking the thumb. Hold it steady with your elbow slightly bent, your wrist square with your forearm. Do not bend the wrist outward.

Progressive executives think outside of the box and call tails. Your run of the mill executives call heads.

After executing the decision you will find yourself in a position to move forward with your business plan.

You're welcome.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I can predict heads or tails almost everytime. It's easy when you're flipping yourself


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Monkey business preventing a random result causes a negative mojo.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesn't the natural imbalance of the device predicate results?


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Gentlemen - Is this a board of landscapers and snowplow pros... I am seeing some verbose wordsmithing going on here!! 

Dare I say International Men of Mystery.... and snow plowing...


Thanks for the guidance nonetheless. you all raise good points and I'll be honest I had hoped I wouldn't get the Brand fighting so Im happy the gloves stayed on and really got to the meat and potatoes of the discussion. Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No.

Just like hungry salt doesn't really eat concrete, the natural imbalance of the device doesn't really have an effect on the result. I know, sounds crazy doesn't it?
The height of the decision maker has more of an effect.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Pulling the trigger is sometimes hard to do. No-one wants to make a $ 6000 mistake that your stuck with down the road. Sometimes to much information is a bad thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Has anyone told you that you aren't charging enough and you really should be purchasing a loader and 20' pusher yet? 

Or you should look at a Hiniker?

Because just about everyone of these threads has some dimwit that never answers the OP's question but has tons of other irrelevant advice that has nothing to do with the OP's questions.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Well then I consider myself lucky Mark!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

mark oomkes;1813485 said:


> has anyone told you that you aren't charging enough and you really should be purchasing a loader and 20' pusher yet?
> 
> Or you should look at a hiniker?
> 
> Because just about everyone of these threads has some dimwit that never answers the op's question but has tons of other irrelevant advice that has nothing to do with the op's questions.


a+++++++++


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Chain lift Plows save Transmission......I know it as Fact.........:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;1813485 said:


> Has anyone told you that you aren't charging enough and you really should be purchasing a loader and 20' pusher yet?
> 
> Or you should look at a Hiniker?
> 
> Because just about everyone of these threads has some dimwit that never answers the OP's question but has tons of other irrelevant advice that has nothing to do with the OP's questions.





BallzeeOne;1813486 said:


> Well then I consider myself lucky Mark!!


Like I said.....................

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155300&page=3


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have only Blizzard power plows. If you're buying a straight blade.......buy the Boss hands down.


----------



## jmoriweb (Aug 13, 2004)

I have had Snoway, Blizzard, Fisher, Meyer and now Boss. I like Boss the best. the 9.2' V is awesome and the 10' V (only for the F550/450 models) moves a ton of material. I would only go with a V. The Snoway was best for back bladeing as the down pressure was great however the plow is not heavy duty and I constantly had to fix things.

The others are all on par with each other, nothing really bad to say about any of them.

But the key is to have someone nearby with available parts. The location of the dealer my be your deciding factor.


----------

